

Ask HN: Is it just me or do the no-reply email addresses really bug you? - titusblair

I recently wanted to respond to a company about an issue and their reply featured the classic &quot;no-reply&quot; email address.  I mean in this world of instant communication and intelligent email management do we really still need a no-reply email!  Thoughts anyone or is it just me :)
======
dangrossman
All mails from Improvely come from a real mailbox you can reply to. I send
about 10,000 notification mails per day to users. As a result, I get up to
several hundred useless auto-reply messages a day.

I set up filters in my mail client to trash them. If I were mailing tens of
thousands or more people a day, then that might not be a workable solution.

The sole reason for no-reply addresses isn't that companies don't want to be
contacted.

~~~
Someone1234
Indeed. Between bounce-backs, out of office, and other junk email, you really
have no other choice if you're sending out a mailshot other than to put the
replies into the bin. Just put a nice unsubscribe button and heck even a
sales@example.com right in the email body for people who want to contact you.

------
osipovas
I first really noticed how much this bugs me with the New Yorker's
subscription reminder.

"We need to hear from you right away regarding The New Yorker holiday gift
subscription you gave JANE DOE last year."

So, I kindly replied: when does it expire? Then seconds later I get a
bounceback. It's a terrible customer experience.

------
mead5432
Was the email you're replying to connected to the issue you're discussing? If
yes (e.g. Support Forum message), then no-reply is a bad UX and it absolutely
should connect to an appropriate channel like posting the response to the
thread. If not (e.g. Marketing email), you're probably trying to talk to the
wrong person anyway. Besides, having a person in marketing sifting through all
those emails to try and find relevant emails is imperfect and slow with the
chances of signal getting lost in the noise highly likely.

------
gesman
Automated notifications/confirmations/instructions that imply that no humans
is sending this email.

Although many such email do contain instructions on how to contact someone
relevant.

Expecting "thank you for your purchase" from amazon to come from
jeff.bezos@amazon.com is unreasonable.

------
superuser2
The reason for this is that a very large number of automated emails (even if a
very small percentage) will bounce back. The person-hours to sort through all
of that noise are just not worth it in most cases.

There are some cases where you can reply to an automated email, but typically
it's where the notification is only ever sent to real people with active email
accounts - a receipt, not a newsletter.

------
colinbartlett
It's also an indicator that email isn't the best communication mechanism for
everything. A lot of these messages you refer to are simply one-way
notification style message that really are better served in a push notice
style format: Short, one-way, and ephemeral.

Can we supplement email with some other open standard communication mechanism
that fits better for notifications?

~~~
wnoise
SMS?

------
BjoernKW
Same here.

I get that those emails aren't sent by a human but if I have an issue with the
sender's product or service or a question regarding the content of the email
being open to replies not only is polite but it also signals that you care
about the recipient.

If you want to create customer delight being responsive to emails is a
particularly low hanging fruit.

------
georgerobinson
I have a regexp set up that immediately moves all incoming emails with no-
reply to my spam folder. If I am expecting such an email I can look in my spam
folder manually.

------
27182818284
When they first started getting popular, I enjoyed them because it clued me in
that my email would be bounced before I took the time to draft an email.

Now the fashion trend has changed and I feel annoyed that I can't reply to it
and get some type of something. Whether it be an update in a ticketing system
or a real human.

------
evandonaldson
no-reply emails are typical of companies like Paypal. It is a terrible
customer service experience. But the worst UX is when you have to complete a
web form to make an enquiry but don't get a email receipt of your enquiry. So
there is no proof you submitted an enquiry and unless you copied the text to
another file you have no copy of exactly what you submitted. If you are lucky
enough to hear a response it's from a non-reply email address. I experienced
this exact scenario recently. I thought it was blatantly cynical.

------
flooq
I think they're okay for mass communication (product updates, etc) but not in
reply to a customers email.

------
teaneedz
I get why email senders do it, but it does create unnecessary UX friction.
Yes, I dislike it too.

------
6d0debc071
Yes, but largely because they generally don't include an email address for if
you wanted to talk to a real person about the issue. Doesn't have to be the
same one.

------
briandear
I find them obnoxious. You want to communicate with me, but I can't
communicate with you? It's ridiculous.

